# Punta lógica



## jin

Hola todos! estoy iniciando en esto y necesito un diseño sencillo de punta lógica para utilizarla en prácticas de laboratorio si alguien puede ayudarme le agradezco..


----------



## xhackdavidx

Esta es bastante simple, aunque se pueden hacer aun mas simples

Espero que te sirva
Se me ocurre tambien que pedias simplemente invertir la señal de entrada y conectarla a un LED, eso marcaria el estado 0 y el estado de alta impedancia, y para el estado 1, la señal de entrada directamente.

No es una idea muy buena, ya que no distinge entre 0 y alta impedancia pero bueno


----------



## eddy70

hola jim puedes hacer una punta logica sencilla solamente necesitas cuatro diodos 1n4001 de 1 amp. y una resistencia de 1kohms y 2 leds y una punta de prueba de algun aparato que no te sirva para armar el circuito solamente lo voy e escanear para dejarlo aqui en el foro para que los de mas lo vean, es muy practico y sencillo de hacer y te da muy buen resultado. estamos en contacto


----------



## eddy70

Hola jim anexo diagrama de punta logica espero te sea util igual a los del foro saludos.


----------



## xhackdavidx

aqui te dejo un circuito, los tiangulos, por si no lo sabes, son inversores, que estan dentro del circuito integrado '74LS04'  O  '74LS14'


----------



## steinlager

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero podrian decirme para q sirve una punta logica, o sea cuales son sus aplicaciones?

Gracias


----------



## jin

Gracias a Todos implementaré uno de los diseños que remitieron.
TKS AGN


----------



## eddy70

Hola steinlager una punta logica tiene la aplicacion de probar los chips su nivel alto y bajo es decir cuanto tiene 5 volts o tierra dependiendo el estado logico que deseas checar para saber si el chips esta en buen estado, saludos.


----------



## steinlager

ahhh muchas gracias eddy70


----------



## ricaldo

hola eddy.

estuve intentando de muchas maneras hacer el diagrama de una punta logica tan solo con diodos y resistencias pero no lo logre del todo, hice uno que no difiere mucho del tuyo y funciona bien, aunque el estado de alta impedancia lo indica encendiendo ambos leds, es la unica deficiencia pero de resto funciona bien


----------



## eddy70

hola, esta bien mas sencilla que el que yo realice yo tengo el mio y funciona bien y espero te haya servido mi información saludos.


----------



## ricaldo

hola eddy

no se como hacer; si coloco la conexion a tierra por ejemplo y si la punta de prueba va a tierra tambien no hay un Vcc para que alguno de los leds prenda o si coloco la conexion a Vcc y la punta de prueba a Vcc tambien no va a haber una tierra para ningun led. si tienes la respuesta porfavor.


----------



## serpof

Hola, hace poco tuve que hacer una punta lógica para un amigo que es mecánico automotor y para no complicarme demasiado hice esta que funciona bastante bien.

Es mas o menos parecida a un diagrama que hay aquí. Varia solamente las resistencias y sus valores, además de poseer un diodo para evitar que se quemen los led por inversión de polaridad.


----------



## sony

que buenos diagramas gracias por compartirlos


----------



## lalex

yo necesitaria una punta logica con display




alguien me pasaria un diagrama?



no encuentro po ningun lado  




desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## //matias//

hola, como va el foro bueno yo le paso a contar q ando buscando un diagrama de una punta logica q leea ttl y cmos con un display de 7 segmentos. cualquier diseño sera util desde ya muhcas gracias ..
matias


----------



## rogerca

serpof es posible usar tu diseño en componente ttl. lo arme y funciona muy bie. muchas gracias pero aun no lo he probado en circuitos integrados.


----------



## rogerca

Como estan colegas  de manera practica comprobe que el circuito de serpof funciona tanto para ttl como cmos, lo unico que hay que cambiar es la alimentacion. Hice el montaje un poco creativo, disculpen la imagen.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Se puede implementar una punta de prueba muy práctica usando solo un chip Cmos 4069 que trae 6 inversores en su interior , alimentando el circuito y poniendo a tierra las entradas no usadas tendriamos el siguiente circuito que funciona muy bien como punta de prueba Cmos y TTL , lo habia puesto en  mi blog junto con otras posibilidades mas sencillas , pero el problema es siempre estar seguro de distinguir una tierra de un circuito flotante , para este caso el uso de inversores cmos dá buen resultado porque tambien sirve para TTL , el circuito y la tabla de funcionamiento es la mostrada.


----------



## wasave

gracias por los diagramas =D... muy buenos (Y)


----------



## luistuti

Saludos, alguien sabe cuales son los niveles de voltaje bajo y alto que sensa una punta lógica para uso de electrónica del automovil?. ¿Las salidas o entradas de los controladores electrónicos del automovil son con tecnologia CMOS o TTL?


----------



## jaimepsantos

Esta muy sencilla y puede realizarse para meterla en una pluma.




Cuando esta en alta impedancia se obsevan ambos leds apagados
Cuando esta en alto se observa el led rojo encendido
Cuando esta en bajo se observa el led verde encendido
Cuando esta en pulsos se obsevan ambos leds prendidos


----------



## Uranio23

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Esta muy sencilla y puede realizarse para meterla en una pluma.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32725
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32724
> Cuando esta en alta impedancia se obsevan ambos leds apagados
> Cuando esta en alto se observa el led rojo encendido
> Cuando esta en bajo se observa el led verde encendido
> Cuando esta en pulsos se obsevan ambos leds prendidos



Orales esta punta se ve buena, por alguna razón la de la pagina de pablin.ar no me funciona ni simulada ni en el proto (sere medio Noob) voy a ver que onda con esta 

THNX


----------



## luistuti

Saludos, pueden mirar en www.luistuti.mex.tl  aqui tengo una punta lógica hecha con un comparador LM339, La construi para un amigo técnico mecánico. Su alimentación es de 12 voltios y la realizá para niveles CMOS pero puede leer niveles TTL si se le coloca un switch con la resistencia que se indica. Tambien lee pulsos. Espero le sirva a alguien.


----------



## JuanFallon

Estoy realizando una punta logica, quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar una referencia de un inversor que pueda utilizar...les agradeceria


----------



## jaimepsantos

Como que un inversor, una compuerta not?? o un operacional como amplificador invesor???
Que quieres saber exactamente??


----------



## JuanFallon

Me refería a la compuerta not, pero de todos modos ya encontré lo que necesitaba, de todos modos gracias por la atención


----------



## joedill

ricaldo dijo:


> hola eddy
> 
> no se como hacer; si coloco la conexion a tierra por ejemplo y si la punta de prueba va a tierra tambien no hay un Vcc para que alguno de los leds prenda o si coloco la conexion a Vcc y la punta de prueba a Vcc tambien no va a haber una tierra para ningun led. si tienes la respuesta porfavor.



MI amigo, un Led esta inverso, fijate bien en el PDF





Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:


> Se puede implementar una punta de prueba muy práctica usando solo un chip Cmos 4069 que trae 6 inversores en su interior , alimentando el circuito y poniendo a tierra las entradas no usadas tendriamos el siguiente circuito que funciona muy bien como punta de prueba Cmos y TTL , lo habia puesto en  mi blog junto con otras posibilidades mas sencillas , pero el problema es siempre estar seguro de distinguir una tierra de un circuito flotante , para este caso el uso de inversores cmos dá buen resultado porque tambien sirve para TTL , el circuito y la tabla de funcionamiento es la mostrada.



Mi amigo Jorge:
¿Porqué pusiste 2 inversores juntos?
porqué no solo 1 en medio de los LED's?


----------



## tamawere

hola, necesito hacer un circuito de una punta logica, es uno simple que funciona con un cmos 4001, 3 led y un buzzer, conecte el buzzer a la entrada de la punta y a la tierra para que asi cuando la punta marcara un 1 el buzzer sonara, el problema es que el buzzer cierra el circuito y el led que marca el 0 siempre esta prendido, que puedo hacer para que no pase la corriente hacia la punta y no interfiera, supongo que se usa un diodo pero no se como se usan los diodos ni que tipo de diodo usar, espero y me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias.
adjunte una imagen.


----------



## Yetrox

@tamawere podrias subir el esquema o diagrama que te basaste, aquí te dejo el diagrama de la Punta correcta, el Buzzer debe estar conectado al pin 9-11, pero si deseas conectarlo al pin 1-2 IN aquí te dejo otro diagrama con señal de inyector.


----------

